
Britney Spears' music used by British navy to scare off Somali pirates - primelens
http://www.theguardian.com/music/2013/oct/29/britney-spears-navy-scare-somali-pirates#start-of-comments
======
primelens
Comment on the Guardian website: "Britney rules the waves!" :-)

------
ultimatedelman
i... wat

